# Pi had a brush with death last week



## Cbarnes (Aug 3, 2015)

A week ago, I noticed Pi looked fluffed up and chilled. I was doing a weekly deep clean of his cage (I clean daily, but weekly scrub perches and switch out toys) and instead of sitting on my shoulder as I do this as he normally does, he sat on a pendant lamp hung from the ceiling. I thought for a bit that maybe I'd interrupted a nap, but as the day progressed, he quickly declined. I called our avian vet (1.5 hour drive) and they couldn't see him until the following afternoon. I called our local vet who has an avian specialist on staff who rotates clinics, and made an appointment with him for the next morning. By about 9 pm, Pi was cold to the touch and very lethargic. I moved him to his hospital/travel cage and plugged in a heating pad. He was so weak, he could barely keep balance on the perch so I placed him against my chest with the heating pad on low over him. He began to vomit. I mixed unflavored pedialyte with juice and was able to get him to keep a few drops down. His breaths were almost nil at one point and his cere had turned a dark color. I said my last goodbyes to my sweet baby bird. For some unknown reason he started to perk up. Still snuggled against me, he made a few tweets. Ate a few bites of millet soaked in pedialyte. By the time the vet's office was open and we were in car, he was tweeting with the birds outside and singing with the radio. After examination, the vet diagnosed intestinal blockage. I believe he was in volemic shock when he almost passed. I haven't wanted to post until he had finished his course of medication (Baytril for 5 days and metoclopramide for 3 days). Thw vet warned that the metoclopramide could suddenly make things much worse if any blockage remained . 

I'm beyond happy to tell you he has recovered. No lasting damage that we can find, and he was thrilled to take a bath today to wash off the remnants of that nasty medication. As for the cause of the blockage, the main culprit appears to be the 'comfort perch' (rope covered perch) that he chewed on. Word of caution: carefully inspect all items in your baby's cage as often aa possible!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh my, that was quite a scare and I'm very glad you were able to assist your Pi so well and that he is now back in good health!

Rope perches/toys and any other types of toys or items that have fabric on are a big no-no in my flock. They only get wooden chew toys and plastic toys.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm so glad that Pi is doing better and that you were able to get him the help he needed. 

After an incident with my cockatiel and a rope perch, which thankfully wasn't serious, I also don't allow the budgies to have anything that could do them any damage in their cage. It's a horrible lesson to learn but I'm glad it turned out so well for you.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh, I'm terribly sorry you had to experience this! Poor little Pi. I'm so glad he made it and luckily you were able to save him!

*To other members*: Some budgies do fine with rope perches, and some don't, as Aluz said, it's important to check regularly for problems with the rope perches if you choose to have one in your budgies cage. I'm lucky enough that Mallorn doesn't chew things much and she is fine with a rope perch in her cage, but many other budgies are not, and crop impaction can happen, with often fatal consequences. In all cases, toys with rope or string made of a non-plant material are always discouraged.

Thank goodness your little Pi made it through :hug:


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Glad to hear that Pi has recovered. I have some of those rope perches and I made slipcovers for them so my birds can't get at the fibers. I used a very tightly woven cotton and made them to fit very snug, so far no one has chewed though them, but if I see that in the future, they will go in the garbage.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You were very fortunate that little Pi survived the crop impaction as most birds do not.

I'm very glad to hear Pi is doing better now and wish him a full and speedy recovery. :hug:

http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/288546-dangers-cotton-rope-perches.html*


----------



## Cbarnes (Aug 3, 2015)

Thank you for your kind words and wishes. I am so grateful that Pi is still with us!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh my goodness, Pi is indeed a very lucky budgie by the sounds. I am sure your caring and positive attitude helped him. I have done exactly the same with one of my babies held him next to my chest and cradled him to the vet. I am positive these guy know what we feel for them. So happy to hear Pi is better.:Love birds:


----------

